# Chopness Move Of The Day



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)

So I was not concentrating on what I was doing and wanted to fill my clearo.

I have glitter on my desk - the liquid type that you use to draw with....

Yeah grabbed the wrong thing and filled my tank with glitter instead of E-Liquid.....

And by filled I mean poured it in and it got clumped at the top haha its so thick it cant even go down the sides

What a smart ass

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/1/14)

its now got pretty juice !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/1/14)

Oeps haha, good luck with the cleaning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/1/14)

I wonder if you vape it if the vape that you blow out will be full of glitter

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)

lol will post pics soon, just trying to get them to my pc, (Im using a crapberry so unfortunately cant post directly from my phone)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I wonder if you vape it if the vape that you blow out will be full of glitter



Bwahahahaha dont even wanna try to vape this shit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (22/1/14)

hahaha I guess its saver not to try hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)

aaaaaah cleaned it but I think the little hole in the middle of the coil that is needed is blocked hmmm time to try again


----------



## annemarievdh (22/1/14)

New coil ?


----------



## TylerD (22/1/14)

Oijoijoi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)

yip changed the coil now  and its working yay

Im now vaping a mixture of Five Pawns bowdens mate and glitter remnants from the side of the tank hahaha


----------



## annemarievdh (22/1/14)

Is your vape shimmering hahahaha


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)

Haha no sadly not  Would be seriously awesome if I could make clouds of glitter now though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)




----------



## annemarievdh (22/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Haha no sadly not  Would be seriously awesome if I could make clouds of glitter now though



That is an idea, make new e-juice that shimmers when you vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)

would be epic!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/1/14)

I wonder if the glitter thy put on cakes wount work


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)

hmmmm I actually have some of that in my kitchen cupboard lol

Too scared of messing up another coil to try it though


----------



## annemarievdh (22/1/14)

hahahaha


Is your coils expensive ?


----------



## CraftyZA (22/1/14)

a vape that Edward Cullen will enjoy immensely!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)

not too bad 
but I have to take out of stock then


----------



## annemarievdh (22/1/14)

O ok that is a problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/14)

Classic @Stroodlepuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/1/14)

ok , just did a good one ... did a burnout on my coil as i am tasting a few flavours , got distracted and grabbed the still very hot coil with my fingers ... can you hear the sizzle ??


----------



## Chop007 (31/1/14)

Ha, ha, ha, this is the best forum ever. Learnt so much over like 2 days. It is not often I find a thread similar to my profile name.......Anyhow's, I was just wondering, and I could not find this answer anywhere. Sorry to jump the topic but I am a chop anyways.

How do y'all pull the wick through the coil? I have seen oaks using cotton and I have a few old(3 weeks) cartomizers I bought a while back from China Town. The coil inside is wrapped around the wick, about 12 times if my eyes don't deceive me. Now, I can slide that wick back and forth and get a new, clean section of wick going, but if I was to want to thread a new wick through the center eye of that coil, how would you do it?

I was thinking, "needle and thread", "tying the new wick tot he ends of the old and try pulling it through"? Anyways, it is similar to the iClear 16 made by Innokin but it only has one coil.

If any have a pointer or can lead me in the correct direction, I would be extremely amped. Thanks for the epic forum, I know ecigs definitely work since the vibe here is always mellow. Not like the android forum where I develop custom roms, all they do there is complain.


----------



## Andre (31/1/14)

Chop007 said:


> Ha, ha, ha, this is the best forum ever. Learnt so much over like 2 days. It is not often I find a thread similar to my profile name.......Anyhow's, I was just wondering, and I could not find this answer anywhere. Sorry to jump the topic but I am a chop anyways.
> 
> How do y'all pull the wick through the coil? I have seen oaks using cotton and I have a few old(3 weeks) cartomizers I bought a while back from China Town. The coil inside is wrapped around the wick, about 12 times if my eyes don't deceive me. Now, I can slide that wick back and forth and get a new, clean section of wick going, but if I was to want to thread a new wick through the center eye of that coil, how would you do it?
> 
> ...


Try dental floss. Double the wick and pull it through on the loop. So, you need half the size wick to start with - as you will double it - or just unravel the silica. Have some photos somewhere where I do it with Kanthal wire, but since found out dental floss works better. Found them:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chop007 (31/1/14)

Woohooo Matthee your an absolute legend, thank you so much. Epic beyond words, that is perfect. You guys are fast on the draw, quicker than Chuck Norris. Thanks again man, I totally appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (31/1/14)

Awesome, was having some trouble

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (31/1/14)

Thanks @Matthee, just did a micro coil with silica using your dental floss method, works like a charm!


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (1/2/14)

So I feel like a complete ass  Struggled for an hour with the nemesis and just could get the batteries to fit snuggly and make contact, both 18350 and 18490, just couldn't figure it out. Finally realized that there is a small "kick ring" on the bottom section! I thought it was just a decorative silver ring on the tube  Removed it and everything works perfectly! Worst part is that I am aware that the nemesis comes with a kick ring, just didn't know I was staring at it 


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (1/2/14)

lol I know a couple of people that couldnt get it right lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/2/14)

This is exactly what @Tom helped me with yesterday at the vape meet in jhb. Or i should rather say, i didnt even know this was an issue, he just took the new device and patiently and carefully adjusted evrything for me. Thanks @Tom you're a champ!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (2/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> This is exactly what @Tom helped me with yesterday at the vape meet in jhb. Or i should rather say, i didnt even know this was an issue, he just took the new device and patiently and carefully adjusted evrything for me. Thanks @Tom you're a champ!


It was my pleasure


----------



## Andre (2/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> This is exactly what @Tom helped me with yesterday at the vape meet in jhb. Or i should rather say, i didnt even know this was an issue, he just took the new device and patiently and carefully adjusted evrything for me. Thanks @Tom you're a champ!


Ah, so we going to see some power vaping!


----------



## Tristan (2/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 739
> View attachment 740


Lol, brings back good memories of Sambuca Gold


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/5/14)

eeeek , i dun it again , top filling my kayfun's / rocket's .. the invert and final twist of the top is now done in one smooth motion , except when having a brain fart , just missed the threads completely and watched in slo mo a whole tank of strawberry VM dive onto my desk just missing my keyboard !! .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> eeeek , i dun it again , top filling my kayfun's / rocket's .. the invert and final twist of the top is now done in one smooth motion , except when having a brain fart , just missed the threads completely and watched in slo mo a whole tank of strawberry VM dive onto my desk just missing my keyboard !! .


now that is awful!!!

i still dont get why people fill from the top 

yes you dont need a screwdriver, but still man, so much less redtape

(i speak for myself here, as ive been bottom filing since the day i got my russian, and prefer that way)


----------

